# Savage Flux VS. E Maxx



## shadoweye (May 4, 2008)

HI! I was wondering which is better the savage flux or a e maxx w/ a mamba system in it. i am currently leaning on getting a flux but i also like the maxx series thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## paceracer (Jan 23, 2006)

shadoweye said:


> HI! I was wondering which is better the savage flux or a e maxx w/ a mamba system in it. i am currently leaning on getting a flux but i also like the maxx series thanks!:thumbsup:[/QUOTE Get the Savage flux. I don't think E maxx has a brushless system yet, only the Traxxas Revo has it.


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Get the Flux!!!


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

yes get the flux. they flux, like any rc, has a few problems but on 6s lipos you can run faster than the brushless revo. And if you bash the revo is no comparison to the flux.


----------



## stricknineusa (May 7, 2009)

The flux has the same system as the mamba monster they are both able to go the same speeds with the correct gearing. However the Flux is the better basher.


----------



## symmetricon (Jun 16, 2009)

Dude get the FLUX!!!!!


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

The flux is harder to work on and most hobby shops won't have all of the parts in stock like they do for the ERevo. I don't expect a brushless EMaxx, the drivetrain and suspension are too old school, but you never know.


----------



## NITROMITE (Oct 13, 2009)

FLUX
[ame]http://s730.photobucket.com/albums/ww305/VNCBEARING/?action=view&current=destroyed021.flv[/ame]


----------



## NITROMITE (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## wheelykingpuller (Nov 21, 2011)

traxxas sells a mamba maxx edition emax with i 3 cell lipo we clocked ares at like 65 mph its set up for two you do the math


----------

